# Natural Rind Cheese Pics



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I brought these up from the cave today. Both have a natural rind. The Swiss is 7 months old and the Parmesan 10 months. Yummy!!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

How do you keep the parmesan from getting hard as a rock? Mine always does that or molds.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I keep my cave (refrigerator with external override) at 55F and 85% humidity. I use a pan of water with a hand towel as a wick.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Silly question : did you do these beautiful cheeses from goat milk,cow or a combination of both?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I use 100% goat milk for all my cheese since I have goats


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Real Nice!


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Look great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo, beautiful! Just look at that holey swiss!

Pretty as a picture.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I meant to say something shortly after you posted but got sidetracked. That is beautiful cheese! I rarely see any that nice even in "fancy" gourmet shops. You have a gift.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you, that is so kind  I think it is more determination than gift though LOL!! 
I just hope these pics encourage fellow and future cheese makers...


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

I made cheese last yr but they never turned out that nice. Wish you was my neighbor.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! I have cheese envy..absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. 

I would love to have a slice of the baby swiss with a slice of quality ham on a crusty roll right now.


----------

